# E6 variant Eberron Homebrew/Tomb of Horrors (Closed)



## Creamsteak (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm looking for 4 potential players that can post once per day and might be interested in running through a Q'barra centered Eberron campaign using my current E6 variant.

I've attached the Player's Guide document which contains the variant rules and races (and some classes) regarding E6. My goal is to make this game my "weekend" online game, since posting seems to die down on weekends. Therefore the primary focus would be on players that can post on Fridays/Saturdays/Sundays. I'll still advance the game during weekdays if possible, but that's not the focus.

I'm in between running two different adventures. The first starts at 1st level and works its way up. The other starts at the capstone of the adventure, at the Tomb of Horrors.

All of the following assumes I choose to run the Tomb of Horrors focused game.

Characters will start with 36,000 xp. This would normally get characters to 9th level, but with the variant I'm using this just nets them 6th level with 4 bonus levels (bonus levels are detailed within the player's guide).

Note that if you choose an "uncommon race" or "rare race" you lose a small portion of your character's experience.

Uncommon Races start with 790 less xp, so 35,210.
Rare Races start with 1665 less xp, so 34,335. This means they also have 1 less bonus level.

Hit points are maximized for 1st level, and then 1/2 the maximum for all levels thereafter. That means a typical character would have (hit dice size)*3.5 hit points + 1 hit point per bonus level.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 10, 2007)

I would love to try an artificer for an E6 game, if that is acceptable.

I've never done a play-by-post, but I'm trying to get into it.

I'm a huge fan of E6, but I can't get a live gaming group interested in it!


----------



## Scurry (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh, man. I just found out about E6, and I think it sounds awesome.

Count me in as interested, tentatively planning on a fighter-type right now.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2007)

This sounds possibly very cool.  No clue yet what I'd want to play, there are too many awesome ideas, but I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 10, 2007)

haven't heard about e6, having just got back on-line at home after a loooooong time, but i like eberron and it would be nice to get into an pbp to help pass time when i'm stuck here in the office with nothing to do on saterdays and such.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 10, 2007)

Hrm.

Interested, though I have to check a few things to make sure I can play...

Tentative ideas are either a martial adept shifter or a beguiler of some sort.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 10, 2007)

I won't be using PHB2 character classes, though I'm fine with Bo9S. So feel free to come up with a swordsage/crusader/etc, but I'm not accepting beguilers and duskblades.

I wrote up an example character (without the magic items) real quick by converting an existing character I have the stats for. This is just an example to make it easier for players to see how such a character would look. I might do some other conversions if necessary to help illustrate things better. This character is simple (without the magic items and being a fighter type), but I thought that detailing at least one example would help people understand my variant of the E6 rules as detailed in the player's guide document I've attached to the first post.

Things in red are from bonus levels, or otherwise effected by bonus levels.



> *Luger*
> Warforged Fighter 6/Bonus 4 *(35,210/40,000 XP)*
> LN Medium construct (living construct)
> *Init* +4 *Senses* Listen +6, Spot +6
> ...


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2007)

Alright, I think after looking over the players guide for Eberron E6 I'd want to play a Dragonmarked Heir, with either the Mark of Sentinels or the Mark of Storms.  Basically the powerful scion of a powerful house with the powers of the dragons at his control.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 10, 2007)

That's fine with me. I should point out that some people (one of my roomates) don't like the class as I've detailed because they lack any weapon or armor proficiency. Note that I stick to that. However, it's also worth pointing out that you can fairly-easily multiclass 1 level of another class into the dragonmarked heir (fighter for example) without losing much. Or you could use feats for weapon or armor proficiencies. Or you could stick with the class and focus entirely on their other aspects.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll probably take a proficiency or two as a feat.  Frankly I think it's a decent balancing factor, because with the class features of Dragonmarked Heir I'll be (in my own little domain) more powerful than the best wizards in the world.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 10, 2007)

That's my general intuition, and as I said I'm more than happy to see one played.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 10, 2007)

i printed up the e6 stuff and i'm lokking it over, not sure what i want to make yet.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm just making some additional clarifications (they may have already been stated but just making sure they are understood):

I'm using a variant of E6. Normally in E6 you get a bonus feat every time you earn 5,000 experience. My variant instead gives you "bonus levels" each time you gain 5,000 experience. Bonus levels give 1 hit point, 1 skill point, and 1 action point. In addition bonus levels give ability score and feat progression as if you were gaining ordinary character levels (so every 3 bonus levels you get a bonus feat).

My action points rules are also an amalgamation of multiple action point variants. The info is detailed in the player's guide. 

Another (hopefully implicit) assumption is that "most" classes work for E6. I have, however, included some additional or variant classes in my player's guide document. As noted already, the dragonmarked heir.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2007)

Alright, I think I might actually mix a level of fighter in to make him a better bodyguard, because I realized that I don't really need Globe of Invulnerability (the Greater Sentinel Mark) twice per day when Lesser Globe (one of the lesser Sentinel Mark abilities) excludes all mortal magic


----------



## Scurry (Nov 10, 2007)

What's your thought on a kalashtar psywar?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm fine with it. The particular setting actually makes for some fun for a Kalashtar character.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 11, 2007)

i'm gonna go with a ranger, either a human or a shifter. haven't really setteled on which.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm assuming that you'll let us know whether to finish up the 1st level version or the 6th+4 level version?

Also, how will you handle an Artificer's Craft Reserve when he hits Epic levels?  And how much of the past Reserve points will a starting 6th+4 character have access to?  Can I use some of the XP in crafting of items?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 11, 2007)

Alright, I worked up a 6+4th level version of a d'Deneith scion bodyguard of the Defender's Guild.  If you go with the 1st level version I'll scale him back to level 1 quick.

[sblock]
Merren d'Deneith 
Male Human Fighter 1/Dragonmarked Heir 5 (D/F/D/D/D/D)
Alignment: LN
Height: 5' 9''
Weight: 143lbs
Hair: Blond
Eyes: Blue
Skin: Tanned
Age: 21
XP: 36,000
Action Points: 8

Str: 18 (+4) [8 points, +1 level, +2 item] 
Dex: 16 (+3) [8 points, +1 level] 
Con: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Int: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Wis: 10 (+0) [2 points]  
Cha: 10 (+0) [2 points]

Racial Abilities:  1 bonus feat, +1 skill point/level

Class Abilities:  Bonus Feat, Weapon and Armor Proficiencies, Favored in House, Dragonmarked (Least, Lesser, Greater), Improved Dragonmark (Least, Lesser), House Status +5, Increased Action Points.

Hit Dice: 1d10 + 5d8 + 4 + 6
HP: 39/39
AC: 20 (+6 armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural Armor)
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
 Fortitude +6 [+6 base, +0 Con]
 Reflex +7 [+4 base, +3 Dex]
 Will +4 [+4 base, +0 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +4/+8
Melee Atk: Spiked Chain +9 [2d4+7, /x2]


Skills: 5 Fighter, 56 Dragonmarked Heir, 4 Bonus
 Bluff +9 [9 ranks]
 Diplomacy +9 [9 ranks]
 Gather Information +9 [9 ranks]
 Intimidate +5 [5 ranks, fighter]
 Listen +4 [8 cc ranks]
 Spot +4 [8 cc ranks]
 Sense Motive +11 [9 ranks, +2 dragonmark ability]


Feats:
Combat Expertise (1st Level)
Improved Trip (1st Level)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Spiked Chain (Fighter Bonus Feat)
Combat Reflexes (3rd Level)
Favored in House (Dragonmarked Heir Bonus Feat)
Deft Opportunist (6th Level, Complete Adventurer)
Improved Toughness (Bonus Level Feat, Complete Warrior)

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven

Equipment:
Sentinel's Helmet (20,000gp)
Dragonshard Rod of Extending, Least (1,500gp)
+1 Mithril Breastplate (5,350)
Armor Enhancement Crystal: Restful (500)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000)
+1 Spiked Chain (2,325)
Gloves of Strength +2 (4,000)

I wasn't sure if you were going to go with the 'no more than half your gold' rule (you didn't mention it), so I put in the Sentinel's Helmet.  If you prefer, I can replace it with some stat-boosters and a bit more armor no trouble.

Money: 325gp

Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day, CL 6: Shield Other, Shield of Faith, CL 11: Lesser Globe of Invulnerability, Protection from Elements, CL 15: Globe of Invulnerability.

Lesser Globe of Invulnerability is contingency-activated if a spell is cast on me or my charge.
[/sblock]


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 11, 2007)

Rough draft of a Valenar elf swordsage.

I have one more feat to pick, and was wondering if this would be acceptable for you (derived from the Dervish PrC):

Slashing Blades [Epic]
Character Level 6th, Valenar Elf
You treat Scimitars and Valenar Double Scimitars as light weapons.

I actually think its a bit weak, but any other Dervish feature I look at would make it too strong.  It's more of a style issue for me anyway, to be honest.

[sblock="Tasmia Evaelathi"]
*Tasmia Evaelathi*
Valenar Elf Swordsage 6/Bonus 4 (35,210/40,000 XP)
CN Medium Humanoid (elf)
*Init* +6 (+2 Quick to Act) *Senses* low-light vision, Listen +5, Spot +5
*Languages *Common, Elven, Draconic

*AC *25 (+5 armor, +4 Dex, +3 Wis, +1 Shield (TWD), +1 deflection, +1 NA), Touch 18, Flat-Footed 21
*HP *38 (6d8+6+4)
*Immune *sleep, flanking
*Fort *+4, *Ref *+9, *Will *+8; +2 vs Enchantment

*Speed *40' (8 squares)
*BaB *+4, *Grp *+4
*Melee *+1/+1 Valenar double scimitar +10 (1d6+1, 18x2)
OR
*Melee *+1/+1 Valenar double scimitar +8/+8 (1d6+1/1d6+1, 18x2) with Two-Weapon Fighting
OR
*Ranged *Shortbow +8 (1d6, x3, 60')

*Swordsage Stances* (IL 4th)
    3rd (1) - Leaping Dragon Stance* (+10 Jump, jump as if running)
    1st (2) - Hunter's Sense (Sent), Step of the Wind (ingore diffcult terrain)
*Swordsage Maneuvers* (IL 4th, 6 readied)
    3rd (2) - Soaring Raptor Strike (larger foe, jump vs AC, +4 attack, +6d6+3 damage), Zephyer Dance* (+4 dodge)
    2nd (3) - Claw at the Moon* (jump vs AC, +2d6+3 damage), Rabid Wolf Strike* (+4 atk, +2d6+3 damage, -4 AC), Mountain Hammer* (+2d6, ignore DR)
    1st (6) - Wind Stride*, Mighty Throw, Sudden Leap*, Counter Charge*, Stone Bones, Charging Minotaur
* - readied

*Abilities* Str 10 Dex 18 Con 12 Int 12 Wis 16 Cha 12
*Feats * Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Two Weapon Defense, Slashing Blades
*Skills *Balance +16, Climb +4, Heal +5, Hide +13, Intimidate +5, Jump +17, K. History +2, K. Nature +2, K. Nobility +2, Martial Lore +11, Move Silently +13, Ride +6, Sense Motive +5, Swim +2, Tumble +19; Search +5, Listen +5, Spot +5

*Special Qualities* Quick to Act +2, Discipline Focus (Weapon Focus) [Desert Wind], AC Bonus (Wis), Discipline Focus (insightful Strike) [Tiger Claw]

*Gear* +1/+1 Valenar Double Scimitar of defense, Shortbow, 20 arrows, Amulet of Natural Armor +1, Skirt of Elvenkind, +1 Mithral Shirt, Belt of Resistance +1, Cloak of Elvenkind, Gloves of Dexterity +2, Ring of Protection +1, Ring of Sustenance, Boots of Striding and Springing, Backpack, Bedroll, Caltrops, Candle, Chalk, Fishhook, Flint and Steel, Grappling Hook, Ink, Inkpen, Oil flask, Rations x5, Silk Rope, Wax, Signet ring, Torch x2, Waterskin, Whetstone, Sunrod x3, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x5, Potion of Endure Elements x2, Potion of Jump x2

528.63 GP
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm fine with that feat, though I think there's already some pre-existing eberron feat that does something similar.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2007)

Where is Sentinel's helmet from?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 12, 2007)

Sentinel's Helmet is Eberron core, it's a helm that lets you put a contingency on one Mark of Sentinel power (from the dragonshard magic items section).


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not interested in allowing it at the moment.

I forgot to inform everyone of this, but you can only have items that can be conventionally crafted by someone of up to 6th level. That may severely limit your items. If you need the wondrous items list that applies, I can look it up. I know someone compiled a list somewhere.

[sblock=Wondrous Core Items]Elixir of love 150 gp
Unguent of timelessness 150 gp
Dust of tracelessness 250 gp 
Elixir of hiding 250 gp 
Elixir of sneaking 250 gp 
Elixir of swimming 250 gp 
Silversheen 250 gp 
Elixir of truth 500 gp 
Bag of tricks, gray 900 gp 
Hand of the mage 900 gp 
Bracers of armor +1 1,000 gp 
Cloak of resistance +1 1,000 gp 
Pearl of power, 1st-level spell 1,000 gp 
Phylactery of faithfulness 1,000 gp 
Salve of slipperiness 1,000 gp 
Elixir of fire breath 1,100 gp 
Pipes of the sewers 1,150 gp 
Dust of illusion 1,200 gp 
Brooch of shielding 1,500 gp 
Necklace of fireballs type I 1,650 gp 
Dust of appearance 1,800 gp 
Hat of disguise 1,800 gp 
Pipes of sounding 1,800 gp
Amulet of natural armor +1 2,000 gp 
Horn of fog 2,000 gp 
Robe of bones 2,400 gp 
Sovereign glue 2,400 gp 
Boots of elvenkind 2,500 gp 
Boots of the winterlands 2,500 gp 
Candle of truth 2,500 gp 
Cloak of elvenkind 2,500 gp 
Scarab, golembane 2,500 gp 
Necklace of fireballs type II 2,700 gp 
Stone of alarm 2,700 gp 
Bag of tricks, rust 3,000 gp 
Chime of opening 3,000 gp 
Horseshoes of speed 3,000 gp 
Rope of climbing 3,000 gp
Dust of disappearance 3,500 gp 
Lens of detection 3,500 gp 57 
Bracers of armor +2 4,000 gp 
Cloak of resistance +2 4,000 gp 
Gloves of arrow snaring 4,000 gp \
Restorative ointment 4,000 gp 68 
Pearl of power, 2nd-level spell 4,000 gp 
Circlet of persuasion 4,500 gp 7
Slippers of spider climbing 4,800 gp 
Bracers of archery, lesser 5,000 gp 
Helm of comprehend languages and read magic 5,200 gp 
Vest of escape 5,200 gp 
Eversmoking bottle 5,400 gp 
Sustaining spoon 5,400 gp 
Boots of striding and springing 5,500 gp 
Wind fan 5,500 gp 
Amulet of mighty fists +1 6,000 gp 
Horseshoes of a zephyr 6,000 gp 
Pipes of haunting 6,000 gp 
Gloves of swimming and climbing 6,250 gp 
Circlet of blasting, minor 6,480 gp 
Horn of goodness/evil 6,500 gp 
Bottle of air 7,250 gp 
Periapt of health

Medium Items 
Bracers or armor +3 
Amulet of NAC +2 
Boots of haste 
Cloak of Arcadia
Minor cloak of displacement 
[/sblock]


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 12, 2007)

Tasmia should be done, stat wise, save for any errors or minor gear tweaks.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2007)

mfrench said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that you'll let us know whether to finish up the 1st level version or the 6th+4 level version?
> 
> Also, how will you handle an Artificer's Craft Reserve when he hits Epic levels?  And how much of the past Reserve points will a starting 6th+4 character have access to?  Can I use some of the XP in crafting of items?




Looking it over, I'm not too interested in running an E6 artificer. I don't think it fits in with the nature of the game I want to run. I need something more like a rogue/extreme explorer/ranger/scout/ninja/spellthief to fit in with the game I'm thinking of running.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2007)

Meren and Tasnia both seem fine with me. I did not pick over the specific stats yet, but in general they both look like solid characters.

Also, I'm in between campaign ideas. I'm EITHER running an adventure centered around Haka'Torvhak or Tomb of Horrors... maybe both. Either way the 6th + 4 characters will be fine.

Note that the game I'm trying to put together will be oriented around role-playing and cleverness rather than solving problems with combat. There will "still" be potential for combat, but I want to create a game that is clearly distinct from my Red Hand of Doom and home campaign (both being fairly combat heavy).


----------



## mfrench (Nov 13, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Looking it over, I'm not too interested in running an E6 artificer. I don't think it fits in with the nature of the game I want to run. I need something more like a rogue/extreme explorer/ranger/scout/ninja/spellthief to fit in with the game I'm thinking of running.



I've been dying to try a spellthief as well!  I'll see what I can come up with . . .

Edit:  Actually, it looks like you have four interested players, so just consider me as an alternate for now, as I'm trying to run my first PbP and I don't want to put you in a bind.  I'll still try to get a spellthief statted up and posted here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread just to see if anyone has anything to add at the moment. I know this week is probably bad for everyone so I don't expect things to move along yet. I'll try to pick up development on this game on December 1st.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 20, 2007)

I see that two character have been completed, but you are searching a party of four. Not sure if you have your complete crew, but the system intrigue me and the style of game you've announced is the type of game I like to play. So if there is an open spot, I'll look at teh holes in thsi group and try to figure a good conept that would fit the hole.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2007)

Obviously I started this thread without completely deciding on what I'm going to run. I'm not sure who from the above posters is actually going to be fairly active. While I'm going for a weekend game here, I would prefer it if the activity during those days was moderately high.

I may also change the starting gold. I aimed high so that I could handle the Haka'Torvhak adventure, but I'm not certain that I want that much starting wealth if I run tomb of horrors first.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 20, 2007)

How many characters do you have currently? I mean, that are interesting in playing. I have signed up for an E6 game, but it hasn't/won't start up anytime soon. I wouldn't mind playing in this one. If there is room. I don't want to bump anyone who was already in it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2007)

I believe 7 people have expressed interest, but not much has been happening with this thread since it was created. Two have finished characters, and it looks like 3 have concepts.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 20, 2007)

I would like to play an Elven Ranger, if there is room. He would probably specialize in two weapon fighting. I can have a character sheet up pretty much whenever you say you want it (Except for probably on Thanksgiving).


----------



## Velmont (Nov 20, 2007)

A concept that I would like to try is a druid member of house Jorasco. This young hafling is a traveller who falled in love with the wild space and savage area and have chosen to travel and in remote area to bring the service of his house in region where it has not establish itself. He travels with his wolf that he use as a mount.

I think he would complet the group, who seems to lack any spellcasting ability, as most concept presented are warrior type.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm still working out fixing my gear.  36,000 worth of stuff at CL 6 or lower is getting a little crazy .

At the level we're at, could you be convinced to allow a single weapon/armor/staff type item to count as a mini-artifact (E6 mentions that higher CL stuff _exists_, it's just not made by mortal hands).  For example, I could see dropping a lot of cash on some ancient mythical sword or armor or something.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't worry about equipment. That's going to be changed soon. I'm still doing some leg-work.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2007)

Here the character I've made. The equipment is not complete, but the remaining is pretty good.

[SBLOCK=Yoren d'Jorosco]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Yoren d'Jorosco
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B]  8 -1 (2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6/4      [B]XP:[/B] 36000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 44 (6d8+16)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.+2)   [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -3         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 25%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +4    +3    +1    +0    +0    25
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 22

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2    +3    +10
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3    +3    + 8
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +3    +3    +11

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Scimitar +1 of Frost      +5     1d4+[COLOR=Cyan]1d6[/COLOR]    18-20x2
Club                      +4     1d4-1         20x2
Sling                     +9     1d3           20x2
Touch attack, melee      +4     As Spell      20x2
Touch attack, ranged     +8     As Spell      20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Halfling, Druidic, Elven, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Small Size
+2 to Climb, Jump, Listen, Move Silently
+1 to all saving throws
+2 saves vs fear
+1 attack roll with thrown weapon and slings
Spellcasting
Spontaneous Casting: Summon Nature's Allies
Animal Companion
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy (+6)
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Nature's Lure
Wild Shape (2/day)

[B]Feats:[/B] Least Mark of Healing (Cure Ligth Wounds 2/day, CL:6), Lesser Mark of Healing (Cure Serious Wounds 1/day, CL:6), Mounted Combat, Migthy Wild Shape [Brown Bear]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 58       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 10/5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              5    +2          + 7
Diplomacy                  5    +0          + 5
Handle Animal              7    +0          + 7
Heal                      10    +3          +13
Knowledge (Nature)         5    +2   +2     + 9
Listen                     5    +3   +2     +10
Ride                      10    +3   +2     +15
Spot                       5    +3          + 8
Survival                   6    +3   +2     +11*
*+2 when aboveground natural environment

[B]Spellcasting[/B]
Spell prepared: (5/4/4/3)
0th: Cure Moderate Wounds x2, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1st: Entangle, Goodberry, Magic Fang, Produce Flames
2nd: Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Flame Blade, Summon Swarm
3rd: Call Ligthning, Poison, Spike Growth


[B]Equipment:                      Cost  Weight[/B]
Club                               -gp    1.5lb
Scimitar +1 of Shock            8315gp    2.0lb
Sling                              -gp    0.0lb
 Bullets x20			   2sp    5.0lb

Bronzewood Breastplate +2       8200gp   13.5lb
Wooden Shield +2                4157gp    0.0lb

Vest of Resistance +2           4000gp    0.0lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 10977gp 8sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               20   40    60   120   300

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 2'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 34lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Sandy
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* 
Yoren is born in the city of Korth, in Karrlakton. He was raised in the city and it is only when he was eigthteen that he left the city for the first time. he was in training as an healer and was asked to follow his mentor who was attached to a military unit. This unit was send to patrol border and Yoren discover the travel and the wild. He immediatly falle din love with this life and followed his mentor. During his travel, he met with another member of the house, a druid who was selling the house service to small town. He spent a few years under his tutelage. After many years, he found that many people in the rural world and in the wilderness doesn't have the money to pay for teh house service, and he couldn't conceive why the house was so heartless. He decided to travel and help people, and sells his skills to people who can buy them, and give to the one who can't.

*Animal Companion*:
Name:			Alpha
Type:			Wolf
Size/Type: 		Medium Animal 
Hit Dice: 		6d8+12 (40 hp) 
Initiative: 		+3 
Speed: 			50 ft. (10 squares) 
Armor Class: 		23 (+3 Dex, +3 Armor, +7 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 20 
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+4/+6 
Attack: 		Bite +7 melee (1d6+3) 
Full Attack: 		Bite +7 melee (1d6+3) 
Space/Reach: 		5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: 	Trip 
Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: 			Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +5 
Abilities: 		Str 15, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
Skills: 		Hide +2, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Spot +5, Survival +1* 
Feats: 			Track, Weapon Focus (bite), Imporved Natural Armor, Iron Will

*Equipment:                      Cost  Weight*
Studded Leather Barding, mw      350gp   20.0lb[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been considering things, and with the changing nature of my opinions on things I've decided to scrap my current take on this game.

I'd like to ask a couple things:

Who would be interested in playing in a game using the rules outlined in the document I have at the front of this thread? The game would still be Eberron, and still centered in Q'barra, but my plans have shifted a bit. The game would be primarily a dungeon crawl (literally starting at the door of the dungeon).

Who would be interested in a call of cthulhu d20 game?

If those of you that have expressed interest in this thread could chime in it would help me a bit in deciding what to do.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 26, 2007)

I like Eberron and I would be interested to try this E6 system. I always prefer good roleplay over heavy combat, but a good dungeon crawl once in a while is fun too. Not sure I would take the character I just made for a dungeon cral. But for CoC, I have tried it and I didn't like it much.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm putting this potential game down.

I'll be putting together a different game here.


----------

